# The Green Man Pub, February 2017



## urbexdevil (Feb 14, 2017)

On a total spur of the moment decision, I decided to explore The Green Man pub after forgetting my camera on a previous visit. Yep, facepalm moment that one was!

As always with sites like this, it was well and truely trashed by the local chav population and anything worth seeing was already gone. Snapping away the pictures I could and the pictures that were worth taking, we left the building intending on taking some external pictures.

Unfortunatly no later than 20 seconds after stepping outside, we were greeted by police and an unexpected presence of five or so cars. Turns out it was not related but were interested in why we were there, after a lengthy discussion we were on our way again. Big thanks for the new locations to miss officer person, we know each other all too well now haha!

Take only photographs, leave only footprints



> The Green Man is a grade II listed public house in Hertfordshire dating back to the seventeenth-century. In December 2010, the company that owned The Green Man, Pubs ‘N’ Bars, went into administration. Being in such an isolated location most likely contributed to the pubs closure.



Here’s the very few pictures I took.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 15, 2017)

Nicely done. A shame its in such a state looks to be a cosy pub at one time. I like the Dennis the Menace litter bin, very rare.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 15, 2017)

Yup - seconding to the fab Dennis the menace mug!


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2017)

I like an old boozer report with good pics, Nice One U D, Thanks


----------



## ironsky (Feb 15, 2017)

Pub closers are on the rise again as Pubco's are offloading their estates mostly to property developer's. Expect more like this soon .


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

you can't beat a good urinal shot


----------

